# Elmer's Tiny



## PhiberOptix (Aug 12, 2009)

Firstly I Would like to thank 90LX_NOTCH for pointing me in the right direction for the plans, as i didn't even know what this engine was called, i saw his profile pic, and when i noticed the 1/2 size one he made (smaller than a 1 cent piece) my jaw dropped, i just had to start making one, well been a busy day here so only managed to get 3 bits done, nothing special just standard turning

The Flywheel - just facing off the back down to size 







now ready for the rapid indexer






The Piston Rod - just starting the marking out






just waiting for the final hole to be drilled





The Bearing - Center drilling the end before drilling






Drilled and done





So, thus far 






Hopefully I will get some time tomorrow to get some more done, if I do I will add more pics
This is my first attempt at this particular model and also at writing/filming a stage by stage, 
hope it is good enough [nervous grin]


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 12, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> This is my first attempt at this particular model and also at writing/filming a stage by stage,
> hope it is good enough [nervous grin]



It's absolutely fine Andy, looking forward to seeing more  .......... just a suggestion, if you put something in the picture, like a coin, it helps folk judge the size of your parts (pardon the expression  : ) ............ ;D

Mainly, it's good to see you having fun, and sharing it 8)

CC


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep up the pictures Andy !!

If your digital camera has a macro or close up focus mode, the images should come out more clear


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 12, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> It's absolutely fine Andy, looking forward to seeing more  .......... just a suggestion, if you put something in the picture, like a coin, it helps folk judge the size of your parts (pardon the expression : ) ............ ;D
> 
> Mainly, it's good to see you having fun, and sharing it 8)
> 
> CC



OOps well reminded, my bad I forgot to mention that there is a sewing pin on the photos with the parts on the plans for scale


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 12, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Keep up the pictures Andy !!
> 
> If your digital camera has a macro or close up focus mode, the images should come out more clear



Sorry I am limited to a mobile phone as a camera right now, still unpacking boxes from the move, the camera will turn up soon, the pics are slightly blurred as the parts are so damb small i had to get real close to capture them, this will improve as soon as camera turns up


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 12, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> there is a sewing pin on the photos with the parts on the plans for scale



OK, they're pretty small then 

CC ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking good Phiber. Its a great little (err "Tiny") engine that always gets a lot of interest from those who see it. Keep the photos coming

Bill


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 12, 2009)

Andy,

Great start. It's looking very good. 

Bob


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 13, 2009)

Great start on the little tiny Andy Thm:

And yes - it is _Tiny_ - still on my build list as well 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good! ;D


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry firstly for the fuzzy pics again, I found my camera now but not the memory card it needs so still using the mobile phone, and I didn't get as much done again today as I had intended, I had barely got started when a friend came over and took me on a hunting trip  also some of the pics have gone a red colour!!  
so here's what I did get done :-

Column - Brass bar marked up and ready for turning






Column - now in vice been center drilled for the hole for the bush to fit into 






Column - this is as far as I got before I was kidnapped by my mate to go hunting with him






Cylinder - Had a small piece of brass in my scrap bin, just milling down to size ready to be drilled etc






now ready for the next stage






so now I have these bits partially done, left to right
bush, piston, column, cylinder, flywheel with the sewing pin again and a dime






more to come tomorrow


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm a beginner watching this with great interest :bow: looking forward to the next update.

I am unsure how you achieve the nice radius shape on the column and on the cylinder. Presumably you use a rounded tool on the lathe when turning the column but how on earth would you put the hemisphere on the cylinder? - Do you have to use a special milling cutter?


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice going PhiberOptix 

I'm all eyes ;D - Tiny is on my build-list as well !!!

Kind Regards, Arnold


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 13, 2009)

Great work PhiberOptix , :bow: keep the photos coming.
Regards Rob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 13, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> I'm a beginner watching this with great interest :bow: looking forward to the next update.
> 
> I am unsure how you achieve the nice radius shape on the column and on the cylinder. Presumably you use a rounded tool on the lathe when turning the column but how on earth would you put the hemisphere on the cylinder? - Do you have to use a special milling cutter?



I used this one to cut the rads into the column, i just hand ground it on a bench grinder 





and this one is going to be used on the cylinder tomorrow i ground this one a few years back for a different job, it was an old milling cutter that was dammaged so I recycled it into a useful tool  






Hope this helps you, If you need more advice on how to grind the relevent facets let me know and I will do my best to explain it 

regards
Andy


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 13, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> Hope this helps you, If you need more advice on how to grind the relevent facets let me know and I will do my best to explain it



Brillian, thanks for posting the pics - I have lots to learn 8)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw gee. And all I managed yesterday was two ruined crankshafts. ;D

Looking good Andy.

I'll take solace in the fact that you've been at this a bit longer than me.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 13, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Aw gee. And all I managed yesterday was two ruined crankshafts. ;D
> 
> Looking good Andy.
> 
> I'll take solace in the fact that you've been at this a bit longer than me.



Zee, Very Sorry to hear that, third time lucky, (I hope)  
And I doubt very much that I have been doing this longer than you or anyone, I have worked on mills and lathes 
with DRO's and CNC's for a living, However, working from a home shop with only the basic of basic equipment, and yet still striving to attain the same accuracy as with a pro set up and doing so in minature is easier said than done for anyone, I have only been building models for a very short period of time (weeks) I did start a flame eater engine several years ago, well I made the fly wheel, and very quickly stopped, Its has only been since finding this site that my interest has been re-kindled but as far as it goes I would only consider myself as an amateur model maker
I am sure you have far more experiance in this area that I have



			
				arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Nice going PhiberOptix
> 
> I'm all eyes ;D - Tiny is on my build-list as well !!!
> 
> Kind Regards, Arnold



Hi Arnold, well I hope you have better eye sight than I have, and I hope you like doing tiny fiddely bits, I am only 42 but have had to break out the magnifying lens several times lol my next projecty should be a zimmer frame (A walker for you in the USA)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 13, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> I have worked on mills and lathes with DRO's and CNC's for a living,
> 
> I am sure you have far more experiance in this area that I have



Which means you know the jargon, the names of things, what the tools are...etc.
I cut my very first bit of metal last February. I've built two engines from kits...that's it so far. And if you can find them in the forum...you'll see just how far behind I am.

I'm trying to make up for it in enthusiasm and good looks.


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 13, 2009)

As to eskimobob's question about the hemi cylinder, if you don't mind deviating a little from the specified radius you can mill the cylinder from a piece of .500" round stock. Use the curved edge of the round stock for the curved surface of the cylinder. The radius will then be .250 instead of .156 but it gives the same effect. Just mill away the other three sides until you have the .312 x .312 overall size (with one edge rounded). This may be cheating a bit but wastes minimal material and avoids having to buy or make a corner rounding mill.

Bill


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 14, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> Hi Arnold, well I hope you have better eye sight than I have, and I hope you like doing tiny fiddely bits, I am only 42 but have had to break out the magnifying lens several times lol my next projecty should be a zimmer frame (A walker for you in the USA)


Making the the fiddly bits does not worry me - assembly does! Guess I'll have to buy a decent magnifying glass; you're just 5 years older than I am....
Wish I had some of Getafix's magic potion 
Regards, Arnold


----------



## gilessim (Aug 14, 2009)

here's mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the only problem I had was soldering the pivot pin. Elmer says to turn up a close fitting bit of ally to stop the solder going into the bore, I must have got it too hot as I couldn't get it out again, so I had to bore it out sligtly larger and make a new piston, the pin promtly fell out! so I made a new one of those from brass and put a little 10BA thread on it, that worked! it runs like a bumble bee!

as to rounding the cylinder I just cut 2 45 degree chamfers on the mill ,then filed it to shape, as for the column, I left the extra length of steel that is held in the chuck to hold it in the mill, did the flats on there ,rechucked in the lathe and parted it off, it is also a little tricky getting the crankshaft pins nice and square so watch out for that!

 hope this helps someone....Giles


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

got quite a few of the little tasks done today, here is the progress so far:- 

Setting up for cutting the rads on the back of the cylinder






Rads are now cut on back of cylinder






Ali block been fly cut to form pedistal base











ceter drilled, drilled and tapped M4 ready for pedistal column






I ran a ball nosed cutter around pedistal base just for looks






Drilling Jig made - this is the marking out phase






Fly wheel set in rapid indexer






fly wheel been centered with milling head






fly wheel been drilled at 120 degree intervals






drilling and tapping hole in column for pedistal attachment






milling flats on the column






putting threads on both ends of pedistal column






the bits sof far





at this point my eyes were shot so stopped here for now, I am having dificulty in locating some 1/16 OD steel for the crankshaft and pivot pin, I think I will go and buy a few 1/16 drills and sabotage them

tomorow 
I need to do the locking grub screw in the fly wheel
drill the column using the jig
turn down a crankshaft
buy some 1/16 drills
locate a spring
make an air inlet attachment
make a locking pin for the pivot pin
work out how the hell I am going to test it other than with lung capacity


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

Forgot to say I had also drilled a hole in the piston rod to connect to the crank shaft
and drilled and reamed the hole for the piston in the cylinder, as well as the hole for the air inlet
these can be clearly seen in the final pic


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 14, 2009)

Good progress Thm: Your'e nearly there! 
I was about to suggest you try and find "piano wire" from a hobby shop; that would work well for the axle and crank pin, but might be a bit difficult to cross-drill for the pivot arm's spring retaining pin...

Regards, Arnold


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Good progress Thm: Your'e nearly there!
> I was about to suggest you try and find "piano wire" from a hobby shop; that would work well for the axle and crank pin, but might be a bit difficult to cross-drill for the pivot arm's spring retaining pin...
> 
> Regards, Arnold



Thank you Arnold, I had thought of guitar string, coat hangers, pushbike wheel spokes, welding wire, i have even been looking in the mrs's sewing box alas the needles are tapered  i cannot find anything suitable looks like its going to be drill bits after all


----------



## gilessim (Aug 14, 2009)

piano wire is good as it is high carbon steel an ca be anealed, thats what I used

Giles


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

gilessim  said:
			
		

> piano wire is good as it is high carbon steel an ca be anealed, thats what I used
> 
> Giles



Thank you Giles, If all else fails then Piano wire it is

tho I am still looking for suitable alternatives, 
I had a brainwave, dashed upstairs and 
started hunting thru my pop rivits, still no match 
then outside and tried the gardening wire alas no joy  
I even checked the anchor wire on some sea fishing weights

ooh well tomorrow we will see which is cheaper a 1/16 drill or a piano wire


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Phiber,
Do you have any acess to 1/16" drill rod (or silver steel). One length should last you quite a while and as noted in other posts a supply of various sizes is very handy to have around for shafting, pins, etc. If that isn't an option you might consider a dowel pin. While too hard to machine usually, they can be bought in various length and ground to the length you need. Just a though or two.

Bill


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

WhoooooooooooooHooooooooooooo th_wav
Mission Accomplished 






I found a length of wire in one of my old tool boxes, 
it looks like it was used to hang some jig on while the welding cooled
its a good 8 inches long too so room for error 

Thank you to:- Giles (gilessim), Bill (Wlindiii), Arnold (ArnoldB)  :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 14, 2009)

Great progress.
Even better...great line of pics showing your steps.
Thanks.

[EDIT: A dime? You're in the UK right? Stealing from the wife are you?]


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> [EDIT: A dime? You're in the UK right? Stealing from the wife are you?]



Yes Zee, I am in the UK, The Dime is one i kept from my last trip to the USA as it is one of the old silver ones, not nickel one or whatever they are made from nowadays, and as so many members on here are from the USA, I thought it would be better to use that coin rather than one they wouldn't recognize


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 14, 2009)

Ha, I _thought_ it was silver. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 14, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> as so many members on here are from the USA, I thought it would be better to use that coin rather than one they wouldn't recognize



A bit of a hijack of your thread here...but just wanted to comment...

Wife has been in Belgium for past year and I've gone over some 4 times now. What we notice is...we want to practice our (wife) French or (me) German...they want to practice English. :big:

I don't know what others on the forum think...but I like seeing the coins from other countries. Might make scale a little difficult but I doubt it makes much of a difference.

For that matter...it's one of the many things I like about the forum...seeing the cultural differences.

Not that it really matters in the scheme of things...

I apologize that another American couldn't immediately identify the dime. :big:

Enough of a hijack. I'm enjoying this thread.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 15, 2009)

Disaster  going back up the stairs with the engine and tools in hand I stumble and snap the column stand from the base and gouge a nasty score from the engine cylinder, ooh well I went to the workshop and 
re drilled and tapped the base, made a new and even batter column, and as the gouge was so deep I made a new cylinder too, this one has the optional dome on the top, I also made the crankshaft disk so all in all I am one step up from where I was this time last night

The broken Stand Column





Turning down the stand column with a ball turning attachment






Almost Done






Aligning the column in the vice with v block and set square






The new column in situ on the base






New engine column in situ on the base column






Crankshaft disk with scale coins for 'Zee'  the disk in the one with the arrow pointing at it






Maybe tomorrow she will be finished....

Andy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry for the disaster but nicely done new parts.

Thanks for orienting the eagle correctly. :big:
Sometimes I should keep my mouth shut (er...fingers quiet).


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 15, 2009)

Drilling the gas ports using a jig, I mislaid the original jig when i stumbled so made a new one, then the wife found it in one of her shoes at the bottom of the stairs (sods law) 






the new jig and locating pin






cut the wire for the crank shaft and inserted to the disk






wire cut and inserted into cylinder, was a real tight fit had to use a copper hammer to tap it into position, I don't think i will be soldering here 






The grub screw on the fly wheel is a tad too long which stops the flywheel rotating past column base, I will rectify this tomorrow






Everything assembled - minus spring and retaining pin (because I haven't drilled the wire yet)











so tomorrow i need to :-
drill the wire
make a retaining pin
locate a spring
shorten m3 grub screw on flywheel
make a gas fitting for the intake on the column
TEST 
video


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! I wish all of MY projects would get better-looking when I drop them.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome. Gee you work fast.

I'm glad you didn't get hurt in the stumble. Sounds like it was a bit more than that.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 15, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Awesome. Gee you work fast.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't get hurt in the stumble. Sounds like it was a bit more than that.



Nope the only thing to get hurt was my pride, been as I am a Diabetic I should have eaten sooner my fault,
its like driving the car with the fuel guage in the red thinking "Oooh I dont need to refuel yet, ill make it" 
just as the engine starts to splutter. 
But it gave me the chance to 'improve' a few things 

Tomorrow I have to drill thru a 1/16 inch wire - This I am not looking forward too, Just wish my eyes had Zoom lenses!!!


----------



## JimM (Aug 15, 2009)

That really is looking great - didn't realise just how small it was until you put the 1p in the photo.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking good PhiberOptix Thm: - nearly there!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Its looking great Phiber!! Looking forward to the video.

Bill


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 16, 2009)

Minor problems 

I am struggling to find a spring for the pivot pin
I struggled to find a strong enough magnifying glass to let me see the pivot pin to drill it

decided to make a modification rather than attempting to drill 







quite simply this is a sleeve that goes over the pivot pin with with a shoulder for the spring to push against
and an M3 grub screw to nip on to the pivot pin and a flat filed on the bottom to give clearance for the fly wheel 
problem solved (the red hashed area is the area i filed away)

here the sleeve is fitted in situ, however a shorter M3 grub screw is needed





I will take the engine to my friends workshop to use his compressor & regulator tomorrow
they wasn't open today been sunday sorry.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 16, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> decided to make a modification rather than attempting to drill



Must Admit Andy, having read you were intending drilling through a 1/16" wire I wasn't envying you the task, ............ though I was looking forward to learning how to do it .............   ......... but I don't have zoom eyes either :

Nice work around though mate 8)

CC


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 16, 2009)

Phiber, nice solution. However, won't that configuration compress the spring too much? - maybe shorten the part entering the column a bit.
You might find a spring from a ball-point pen - try some "cheapy" click-pens with thin-diameter refills to see if you can find one.... Think BIC 
If I may offer a suggestion... - For my Fancy's flywheel, I needed a shorter 3mm grub screw as well; I just stack the grub screw on it's correct size allenkey to give something to hold onto, and ground it down with the bench grinder. A full tin-can of water helps to cool it down every once in a while; if the can is not full, it is difficult to keep the grub screw on the allenkey when cooling.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 16, 2009)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Phiber, nice solution. However, won't that configuration compress the spring too much? - maybe shorten the part entering the column a bit.
> You might find a spring from a ball-point pen - try some "cheapy" click-pens with thin-diameter refills to see if you can find one.... Think BIC
> If I may offer a suggestion... - For my Fancy's flywheel, I needed a shorter 3mm grub screw as well; I just stack the grub screw on it's correct size allenkey to give something to hold onto, and ground it down with the bench grinder. A full tin-can of water helps to cool it down every once in a while; if the can is not full, it is difficult to keep the grub screw on the allenkey when cooling.
> 
> Regards, Arnold



Thank you Arnold, 

I am afraid it is going be a bit of a trial and error phase tomorrow, between shortening the sleeve as you so rightly suggested and/or shortening the spring and/or deepening the springs hole in the column, 
I have already been looking at pen springs and the springs in lighters that push the flint against the 'flick' wheel, so far either too small or too large, I am still on the hunt, and if you look back to the wire hunt, I dint give up easily 
As for the M3 grub screws, I know my m8 has some at his Workshop   I can grind down one like you say for the flywheel but I know the one I need for the modification is going to be too small to grind down safely it only needs to be 2-3mm long 

Regards
Andy


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice work :bow: - Looking forward to see it run


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 16, 2009)

Managed to find a whole host of springs Only 1 fitted!!!!!





and after trimming one down we are ready for tomorrow
Ooh the $1 Coin is for 'Zee' 
The spring is the speck under the penny above the modification


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing that an engine can fit inside a coin.

Sorry to be a bit off topic...but you brought back a memory.

Wife and I were married in 75. Someone gave us 5 spankin' new Eisenhower dollar coins as a present. I have three left. One day...shortly after we were married...well we were hungry...

You can bet many are looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 16, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Wife and I were married in 75.



"74" for us, however, as far as I recall we haven't eaten any wedding presents ........... yet ............. :

Good luck for the next 34 

CC


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy,

Based on how fast you banged this together, you have the skills to drill the cross hole. Thm: Just do it. That's the fun part of the hobby; overcoming the stuff that you think is hard to do. The satisfaction that you will get when you successfully drill that hole is worth it. woohoo1

Bob


----------



## shred (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, that cross hole kind of comes as a surprise in the plans. I posted a simple jig to do it way back when. I'll see if I can find the link.
Update: here it is. I think that picture got blurrier with time  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=627.msg3984#msg3984

One more place to find tiny springs is inside tire valves.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 17, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> Based on how fast you banged this together, you have the skills to drill the cross hole. Thm: Just do it.
> 
> Bob





			
				shred  said:
			
		

> I posted a simple jig to do it way back when.




OK Bob just for you  I made a jig tho not like shreds simple drilled a hole in a block 1/16 of an inch for the wire, turned the block round 90 degrees and drilled another hole with a #60 drill, inserted wire and very carefully drilled again, now I just added a sensitive drill feed to my wish list, the second bit made it thru the wire, then turned down a piece of scrap ally for a retaining pin, If I ever build one of these again I will be changing the design making the wire a larger guage






Thank you Bob and Shred for the encouragement and the Jig idea

I went around to my friends workshop to try the engine out on his air line, unfortunatly, he had a client there so will try again tomorrow if i get a chance, but its looking good when i flick the the fly wheel the crank turns quite freely lifting the piston up and down and rocking the cylinder to and fro, I can see no daylight inbetween the cylinder and column, so I am sure it will run, however, the suspense of waiting to see her go is killing me.


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 17, 2009)

I just noticed the rounded "dome" of the body...I like that !! Sorry the run got cut short but still looking forward to the video and I'm sure the run will be a great success 

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice work Andy.
Post again with a scale (or coin ;D).
The finished engine will impress more. I mean it already impresses..but the coin...you know...ahhh


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 17, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Very nice work Andy.
> Post again with a scale (or coin ;D).
> The finished engine will impress more. I mean it already impresses..but the coin...you know...ahhh



'Zee' - Mission Accepted


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 17, 2009)

I was right! 'Very' impressive.
Great job and thanks for the thread.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 17, 2009)

Andy,

Great job! Didn't you feel good after drilling the hole?  Victory is greater when you over come obstacles / challenges.

Are you going to go for the 1/2 scale next?

Bob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 17, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Great job! Didn't you feel good after drilling the hole?
> 
> Are you going to go for the 1/2 scale next?



Did I feel good NO but I did feel an overwhelming sense of relief ;P Then I started to feel extremley good 

I just couldn't see the forest for the trees, why I never thought of a jig in the first instance Ill never know, easy in hind sight lol, Jigs seem to spring to mind when I have multiples of items to do.

as for 1/2 scale.... that will be erm a NO.... I was thinking of going the other way DOUBLE size ROFLMAO

well maybe in the future I will try a 1/2 scale but first I need to get some sort of microscope headset/glasses, as my diabetes is way out of line it has drastically affected my eye sight, hopefully this will return back to normal as my glucose levels do

I am fitting some digital slides to my machine tomorrow, then I will be looking for my next project, at this moment I have not got a clue what to do next, probably a QCTP still looking for plans for a cam locking mechanism.

I have been looking at a 'Fancy' tho this seems very similar in concept to the tiny, I also like to look of 'Standby' 
I had seen plans for a variation off this using a piece of tube as the piston, sideways in square cylinder, I really do like that idea.

I would like to thank you Bob for pointing me in the right direction as when I wanted to do 'Elmer's Tiny' after seeing it on your profile picture, I did not even know what it was called, So a big big thank you to you.
I would also like to thank Arnold as I think it was his 'Rocker' that I saw in a thread that re kindled the desire to build some engines.
I would also like to thank everyone else who commented in this thread, offered advice and encouragement


----------



## rake60 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great build of the "Tiny" Andy.
*
Now the hook of obsession has been firmly set.
You have passed the point of no return.*
Welcome to the club! 

Rick


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow - thanks for the honorable mention Andy :bow: 

Can't wait to see what you do next... Just beware of "rocker-itis" :big:

Kind Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Aug 18, 2009)

Andy,

Great build. :bow: I really like the pedestal. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 20, 2009)

Any luck with running it yet?


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 21, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> Any luck with running it yet?



Sorry Folks, 

Just have not had a chance to get to my friends workshop, BUT, I saw in a recent topic someone using a can of air used for the little spray paint gun's to power his engine, I will try and get into town next week and buy a few cans


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 30, 2009)

Managed any canned air?

Or make plans to borrow a compressor. Looks like it won't be long before you need it for the Elbow.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 30, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Managed any canned air?
> 
> Or make plans to borrow a compressor. Looks like it won't be long before you need it for the Elbow.



Not yet m8, been paying bills bills n more bills
borrowing a compressor isnt the prob its getting one with a reg that goes low enough
regards
Andy


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Ran into the same problem with regulators as you are having. You might look into putting an orifice between the regulator and engine for additional fine adjustment of a regulator.

http://www.flowmeterdirectory.com/flowmeter_orifice_calc.html

Good job on the engine.

Kenny


----------

